# First Wedding Shoot



## Ch3ckmate (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm scheduled to be a 2nd shooter for an upcoming wedding. This is going to be the first wedding I've ever done so i just wanted to ask what I should be looking out for. Any tips or advice? 

I've done several mock weddings that a friend of mine as set up in the past, but this will be the first real wedding for me. I'm just a bit nervous. My primary responsibilities will be to take some candids and some shots of the groom and groomsmen. 

Any and all advice would mean a great deal for me. Thanks!


----------



## hirejn (Mar 15, 2013)

Just do what you do. There's pressure, but once you get there and start shooting, it will ease. Arrive early and ease into it. Act like everything is working out, even if it's not. But you still have to know what you're doing. Not every exposure will be a canvas. But make it good. Serve the customer. Act positive throughout the day. It improves the creative flow. If you're negative on yourself, your work won't be as good. If you know what you're doing, it will come to you.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2013)

Good advice!  ^^  Above all else, make sure that you totally clear in your mind about what shots you need to get and what sort of "look" is required.  Talk to the primary and find out if there are any must-have relatives (Has old Uncle Joe, who no one's seen for 40 years travelled in from Outer Gumboot Junction for this?), make sure all your gear is 100%; clean everything the night  before, charge all your batteries, format your cards, and double and triple check your settings (ISO, WB, mode, etc).  If something does seem to be going wrong, DO NOT get stressed.  Take 30 seconds (or a minute) and relax.  Better to miss one shot in that time, than turn in 200 mediorcre ones because you got nervous.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kathyt (Mar 15, 2013)

Be in control of the shoot. Stay on time or ahead of time. Have all of your posing ideas written down, in order, so you can glance quickly at them to maintain a constant flow. Know where you are shooting and what lighting conditions you will have. If you have an iPad utilize Pinterest for posing ideas. Take your iPad with you to refresh your memory. Make sure you are on the same page with the primary about the style of shoot that is desired.


----------



## Greiver (Mar 15, 2013)

Relax, always look for the best way to take shots and just try and have fun and focus on learning as much as you can so you can do even better next time.


----------



## Ch3ckmate (Mar 15, 2013)

Really really good advice everyone! I'm going to make sure I charge my camera battery and flash battery tonight. And I have a good idea of what types of shots to take when I get there. Just need to tell myself to relax and enjoy myself. That's when photography is fun


----------



## Nahin (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot as your wish. Some capture will looking good and some bad. Doesn't matter, keep continue. Intent to control it, hopefully you get and can find out some special collection.


----------



## ab8cd (Mar 16, 2013)

Be friendly and respectful of the officiant. If you are in a church, remember, it isn't rented, you all are guests. Often, being a good guest encourages the officiant to be a good host. As a Presbyterian pastor of a lovely Indiana limestone old English style church, I officiate on average 20-30 weddings a year. I always ask to meet the photographer to walk him/her through my service... "They start out with their backs to you. Don't worry, I'll put them in the Princess Bride profile 3 minutes in... They don't kiss at the pronouncement... Don't shove Grandma out of the way to get a shot that won't happen... Flash and movement doesn't bother me, but don't get behind me and become part of the wedding...!"

You might even ask the clergy for some recommended shots and positions during the service... Some are jerks (I seldom hang out with clergy for that very reason). Some may be photographers themselves and give you an idea you had not thought of before.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kokonut (Mar 25, 2013)

Guys this is very good advice. I am going to hire my wedding photographer very soon and I want to give him some of these advice and directions about what we wish and we need to get from him. Thanks


----------



## manaheim (Mar 25, 2013)

Do t confuse the subjects.  Coordinate with the primary and don't be taking the same formal shots at the same time or the subjects eyes will wander between you two.  Make clear to those you are shooting to look at the primary and you can take completely different shots without distracting folks.


----------



## dangerita (Mar 25, 2013)

I assume that the wedding is over and I hope that everything went well... I'm curious to see your result! There are many good advices and I fully agree with previous contributions. I just add that I try to communicate with the people I am photographing, showing them images on camera LCD etc. There is better cooperation between us and explaining my expressions is easier then. Moreover, they also can say what they like and what we could make better. A pleasant side effect of this are already mentioned reassurance and greater comfort while shooting.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 25, 2013)

dangerita said:


> I assume that the wedding is over and I hope that everything went well... I'm curious to see your result! There are many good advices and I fully agree with previous contributions. I just add that I try to communicate with the people I am photographing, showing them images on camera LCD etc. There is better cooperation between us and explaining my expressions is easier then. Moreover, they also can say what they like and what we could make better. A pleasant side effect of this are already mentioned reassurance and greater comfort while shooting.



I would completely disagree there. I NEVER show clients ANYTHING except the finished product. especially not pictures on the back of the camera. everything looks good on the 3 inch screen. if it turns out to really look bad at 100% and you have to throw out that photo, and the clients remember seeing that particular one and ask about it..what do you tell them? only show clients what you KNOW is a good photo.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 25, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I would completely disagree there. I NEVER show clients ANYTHING except the finished product. especially not pictures on the back of the camera. everything looks good on the 3 inch screen. if it turns out to really look bad at 100% and you have to throw out that photo, and the clients remember seeing that particular one and ask about it..what do you tell them? only show clients what you KNOW is a good photo.



^^^^^^^^^^ this.


----------



## dangerita (Mar 25, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> dangerita said:
> 
> 
> > I assume that the wedding is over and I hope that everything went well... I'm curious to see your result! There are many good advices and I fully agree with previous contributions. I just add that I try to communicate with the people I am photographing, showing them images on camera LCD etc. There is better cooperation between us and explaining my expressions is easier then. Moreover, they also can say what they like and what we could make better. A pleasant side effect of this are already mentioned reassurance and greater comfort while shooting.
> ...



I have not made such experience yet and fortunatelly I've never met with it. My clients are mainly ordinary people , no models, and this style has proven to me/us. Not only with wedding or portrait photo, I apply it with success while traveling. I need to be in contact with people and communication with them is crucial for me. Of course, I didn't have in mind browsing the hall set of phots, only few of them.

But who knows, maybe one day I will think about your words and will give you the truth


----------



## runnah (Mar 25, 2013)

Do not hit on the bride's mother.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 25, 2013)

Or father.


----------



## runnah (Mar 25, 2013)

CCericola said:


> Or father.



Wrong, ALWAYS hit on the father of the bride. It would be rude not to do so.


----------



## Ch3ckmate (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, the wedding is done and I can say proudly that I did a very good job. The primary told me that the bride "absolutely LOVED my pictures!". If the bride is happy, then I'm happy  I have 2nd shot for one more wedding during that time and that went great as well. I will post some shots soon I promise! I would love everyone's feedback. 

Quick question though, should I post the pictures here or in a new thread where people post pictures? *noob status*


----------



## CCericola (Apr 1, 2013)

Start a new thread in the right gallery but post a link to the new thread here so people just reading the thread don't have to hunt down the pictures and people not interested in reading the business section but like to critique will see your examples as well. Does that make sense? I'm tired and should be in bed.


----------



## squirrels (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd say new thread and and you can provide a link back to this one if anybody is missing the back story.

ETA: What Christina said


----------



## Ch3ckmate (Apr 1, 2013)

CCericola said:


> Start a new thread in the right gallery but post a link to the new thread here so people just reading the thread don't have to hunt down the pictures and people not interested in reading the business section but like to critique will see your examples as well. Does that make sense? I'm tired and should be in bed.



Ok I'll do just that- thanks!


----------



## kokonut (Apr 2, 2013)

But don't you think that the clients need to have a look at your photos before the you give the finished products? I mean you can select by your own the photos which look bad 100% and delete them in order to avoid what you describe here...


----------



## Ch3ckmate (Apr 5, 2013)

kokonut said:


> But don't you think that the clients need to have a look at your photos before the you give the finished products? I mean you can select by your own the photos which look bad 100% and delete them in order to avoid what you describe here...



The photos I'll be posting will be edited by the primary photographer (who has given me permission to use them for my own portfolio) and shown to the clients and approved beforehand.


----------



## Corir (Apr 6, 2013)

This nervousness is obvious. It has been in every single person so you don't worry, there is always a first time. Do exactly what you do as the Hirejn said. The pressure goes off soon. I had this nervousness as well, Even when i was full at confidence and support while i started my house construction project....... but it got okay and now i am same without any nervousness


----------



## gateeway (Apr 17, 2013)

Very coll and really impressive.Definition is perfect.Anyhow I am not feeling well due to my backache and want to take rest over my good quality foam mattress.I now this is irrelevant but I just share this that soon I will be back with some new interesting stuff.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

Ch3ckmate said:


> Hello everyone! I'm scheduled to be a 2nd shooter for an upcoming wedding. This is going to be the first wedding I've ever done so i just wanted to ask what I should be looking out for. Any tips or advice?
> 
> I've done several mock weddings that a friend of mine as set up in the past, but this will be the first real wedding for me. I'm just a bit nervous. My primary responsibilities will be to take some candids and some shots of the groom and groomsmen.
> 
> Any and all advice would mean a great deal for me. Thanks!



Take picture of is interesting. Its that simple.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> Do not hit on the bride's mother.



This rule is subject to be broken at times. Proceed with caution.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I would completely disagree there. I NEVER show clients ANYTHING except the finished product. especially not pictures on the back of the camera. everything looks good on the 3 inch screen. if it turns out to really look bad at 100% and you have to throw out that photo, and the clients remember seeing that particular one and ask about it..what do you tell them? only show clients what you KNOW is a good photo.
> ...



If you utilize the zoom function on the camera you can limit this issue and also ensure that you get the shot by knowing you just screwed it up and can ask them to hold still for another. Always show the client something. Get them involved in the process. Hype it a bit and get them excited.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> If you utilize the zoom function on the camera you can limit this issue and also ensure that you get the shot by knowing you just screwed it up and can ask them to hold still for another. Always show the client something. Get them involved in the process. Hype it a bit and get them excited.



No.


----------



## runnah (Apr 17, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> No.



Why not? At the same time maybe hand them the camera and let them take a few shots! Also I would suggest inviting them over so the can sit next to you and help edit the photos! What would be even better if you could get the bride, the groom, their parents and maybe some of the brides maids to help as well!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 25, 2013)

If you are not reviewing your shots during a shoot then you are doing your clients an injustice. Every pro I have ever worked with does this periodically during the shoot. The guy from Strobist.com actually recommended getting the client involved during a tutorial as well. So if you guys think that you are more knowledgeable then a well known and respected photographer and teacher then you can continue to think so.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 25, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> If you are not reviewing your shots during a shoot then you are doing your clients an injustice. Every pro I have ever worked with does this periodically during the shoot. The guy from Strobist.com actually recommended getting the client involved during a tutorial as well. So if you guys think that you are more knowledgeable then a well known and respected photographer and teacher then you can continue to think so.



There's nothing wrong with reviewing your own shots by yourself. Showing a client an unfinished product is generally a bad idea. 

Perhaps not every well known and respected photographer has the best ideas. I suppose you didn't consider that though.


----------



## Superfitz (Apr 25, 2013)

Ch3ckmate said:
			
		

> The photos I'll be posting will be edited by the primary photographer (who has given me permission to use them for my own portfolio) and shown to the clients and approved beforehand.



No one else finds this odd? Using photos that someone else edited in your portfolio? Does anyone else do this? Seems kind of sketchy to me. Perhaps I misunderstood?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 25, 2013)

Superfitz said:


> No one else finds this odd? Using photos that someone else edited in your portfolio? Does anyone else do this? Seems kind of sketchy to me. Perhaps I misunderstood?



A lot of times, primary photographers will edit photos so that the same aesthetic impression is maintained throughout the shoot. When I was shooting weddings with my ex girlfriend, we edited together but also used the same programs and had the same vision. So it still worked out.


----------



## Superfitz (Apr 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> A lot of times, primary photographers will edit photos so that the same aesthetic impression is maintained throughout the shoot. When I was shooting weddings with my ex girlfriend, we edited together but also used the same programs and had the same vision. So it still worked out.



I understand the reason a primary edits all the photos. I just have issue with using a photo in your portfolio that someone else edited. The entire photograph can change after an edit. Your situation sounds different, because you worked on them together, saw what she did, have the same vision, and could duplicate the edits she made. It sounds as if the OP is totally blind to the editing process, but uses the end result in their portfolio. Once again, am I wrong in thinking this?


----------



## LinusM (May 6, 2013)

Its not a necessity to review your photography on the hoof.  A pro should know what he has without looking at it and as for showing to a client - well thats at your discretion.  A client should be hiring you for your proven track record, style and vision. That said they should have a fair idea of the sort of product you produce.

In my work too much reviewing images on the job ( chimping ) means missing the shot that may have been presented right in front of you.

I edit all my own work, but am now looking at outsourcing the PP.  I will still select the images that I want though as this is still very much about me and my vision!


----------



## sharjeel10 (Jun 27, 2013)

I compliment you on having practical judgement skills light years past generally individuals on this site maxim they are set to do their first wedding when they have no encounter or the best possible gear. Anyhow you understand you most likely ought not be doing this. Be that as it may, if this individual only demands you doing it, (I expect she is not set to pay you much, or anything whatsoever), then the most obvious thing you have to do is sort up an agreement and have her and the lucky man sign it. In this agreement, you need to say that it is your first time doing this, that you don't feel ready for it, that you don't feel you have the right gear and positively have no move down gear, and that you won't be considered answerable for any and all results rolling out from your administration as the wedding photographic artist. Additionally state that you won't be answerable for the nature of any photos taken throughout the whole occasion. 

Right away, that might as well get you off the catch in court in the event that this "very cool few" chooses they need to sue you after the occasion assuming that they don't prefer your photography or for any photographs you missed, and so on. What the agreement won't do is absolved you from any particular claims another person could carry against you. This is the reason there exist Liability Insurance and why each working expert has such. Will something to that effect happen... not likely, however assuming that it does, you might be in a boatload of harmed. Being of lawful age, you won't cover up behind a shroud of adolescence. Things can happen however that you simply never move toward, for example you might go down into somebody, make them fall and break their arm, or more terrible. Your agreement with the wedding few gives you no insurance against such an event. This raises a different focus. Contingent upon the venue for the wedding and / or gathering, a few venues require you to show confirmation of obligation protection before you can even do any such administration as wedding photography. 

Notwithstanding, here are a few connections that you can read to get some all the more comprehension of doing the genuine photography and what you have to do and what to envision. Perusing through them will presumably make you acknowledge exactly how far you are from doing this right now.


----------

